# Congrats to our August winners!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have winners!

:jump: :fireworks2: :jiggy: :fireworks1: :jump:

Congratulations to our August winners...

SteveCallas - DVD winner!

AverageJoe - Draper Screen winner!

Fincave - BFD | RS Meter winner!


----------

